# I need a "Bizarre" Birthday Party Theme



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

So my friend is turning 31 and her birthday is landing on Friday the 13th. We want to do something different this time around, does anyone have any suggestions.

We dont want to do a Superstion Party because we just had one of those. A few people were thinking Halloween themed but I am not so sure, we want it to be a suprise and to be "different"

Any suggestions at all would help, we are stumped.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Since its on Friday The 13th, perhaps a Camp Crystal Lake themed party? With a special geust apperance by Jason Vorhees himself! Jason could make balloon animals, or get frustrating trying to make a balloon poodle and goes ballistic and attacks everyone in the room with the balloon. Party game could be pin the machete on a poster of a scantily cladded female swimmer. Or maybe Im just rambling and amusing myself with this.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

CycloneJack said:


> Since its on Friday The 13th, perhaps a Camp Crystal Lake themed party? With a special geust apperance by Jason Vorhees himself! Jason could make balloon animals, or get frustrating trying to make a balloon poodle and goes ballistic and attacks everyone in the room with the balloon. Party game could be pin the machete on a poster of a scantily cladded female swimmer. Or maybe Im just rambling and amusing myself with this.


HAHAHAHA! A huge guy in a hockey mask hired to do balloon animals! What could go wrong? That would be fantastic! You'd probably want a real actor for that, and have a bunch of things for him to do/fail at/ go ballistic on. If one of the guests laughed and got "killed" it would be amazing.

Maybe screen one of the movies? Preferably one of the sequels. I know this is a real stretch, but... Did you ever see MST3K? They never did Friday the 13th as far as I recall, but it would be cool to do something like that to one of the sequels.

Pin the machete on the bikini girl sounds funny. A bikini body shaped pinata or maybe a pinata with a hockey mask? That sounds like a fun party.


----------



## llewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh man, I wish my birthday was falling on Friday the 13th. I'd kill for a Nightmare Before Christmas party because it's both cute and creepy.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

CycloneJack said:


> Since its on Friday The 13th, perhaps a Camp Crystal Lake themed party? With a special geust apperance by Jason Vorhees himself! Jason could make balloon animals, or get frustrating trying to make a balloon poodle and goes ballistic and attacks everyone in the room with the balloon. Party game could be pin the machete on a poster of a scantily cladded female swimmer. Or maybe Im just rambling and amusing myself with this.


OMG THANK YOU!
That is an AWESOME IDEA!!! Tho not sure how to work that since she doesn't like Jason ooooohhh but she like Freddy and they were in a sequel together. (But not sure how to work that in) Jason is better because its Friday the 13th. hmmmm. Time to start thinking.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

We had a madd hatters birthday party one year. Its fun different but not too halloweeny
we did stuff like: flowers with faces and cards like in the movie.
eat me drink me stuff on the food table. 
you can get lots of great ideas from googling pics...

...best of luck hope its a great one for her!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

llewis said:


> Oh man, I wish my birthday was falling on Friday the 13th. I'd kill for a Nightmare Before Christmas party because it's both cute and creepy.


I would soooo go to a Nightmare Before Christmas party, that sounds fantastic.


----------



## michal (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow party idea awesome idea and enjoy this night...............!


----------

